# Critique my greenie and I?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Take this. With a grain of salt, ok? I don't jump and only know what I know about jumping from watching. It looks like you are a bit too far forward over her neck. Either jumping ahead of her, if not bending enough in the hip to keep your behind back further.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

The picture you posted looks nice, and tinyliny's critique is very accurate to learn from. The questions I have relate to your training method.

I think by her ducking out, that is her method of telling you that she's not ready for that height. At 5 years old, she's still got plenty of years ahead of her to reach that full potential. Given, I'm the type of person that wants to over-prepare their horse for the next training obstacle, but I think that's a good way to successfully go about things. Staying out of her way isn't a bad thing at all, and letting her figure herself out should actually be beneficial, as she'll learn and experience things for herself without too much "babysitting" from the rider. She should still be able to tolerate and listen to a rider's command, though.

Overall, while your equitation is lovely, I think your beautiful mare might want to spend some more time at the 2'6" or even 2'9" level, just to be comfortable and secure. You definitely don't want to overface her or intimidate her. She is simply gorgeous, and has TONS of potential from what I can see in the photo. Of course, I'm a bit partial to Thoroughbreds myself 

Have a blast with her!  She's lovely! Just my two cents!


----------



## TruGing (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it! I don't plan on jumping her this high regularly for at least another year, she's just been schooling really nicely over fences these past few week and I thought I'd give it a try. The ducking out was honestly completely my fault, once I got out of her way she did it beautifully, but I still see your point and I think that even if she's able to jump higher we probably do have some trust to build up at the lower levels first.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The grids are on her to figure out her own striding. Your job is to stay centered over your feet and out of her way. You don't want the reins loose by any means, but stay out of her face over grids. She needs to know she has the freedom to use her neck for balance if she needs. 

She needs to be able to accept contact but that is something to perfect on the flat using ground poles instead of jumps, so she is not punished over an actual fence. Set up twp poles 3 1/2 strides apart and practice getting 3 or 4 strides between the poles each time you canter through. Another good exercise is to lengthen her canter down a long side, at the corner sit up and canter a smallish circle, (small enough that she has to come back to you but large enough that she can do it without losing her balance) Do that in each corner until she's listening to your seat and legs rather than just the reins.


----------



## kellison (Nov 20, 2015)

First of all, I love the rein connection you have for your greenie! However, I do think your seat needs some improvement. I'm sure it has something to do with the anticipation of her ducking out. In my opinion, most of your issues are coming from your hands and your knees. While your release is ideal for your horse's level, your hands look a little heavy, which suggests very little seat independence (which is not good for the ducking out issue!) Also, your knees seem to be pinching a little, which suggests that you are not gripping with your thighs enough. This causes your hips to go too far forward and your legs too far back. Try to do some more flatwork practicing with no stirrups, and (if you are able) try to get a friend to lunge you while you have no reins OR stirrups. You can never do enough work without stirrups. 

I personally like for young horses to figure things out on their own to a certain extent. As long as she isn't dodging to get out of work, I believe you're on the right track. Her form is already great, and I'm sure y'all will be tough competitors one day!


----------

